# My First Labels...



## HomerT (Mar 28, 2008)

As a long time brewer, I used to call our "Brewery" the Angry Chihuahuha Brewing Co., after our old dog. All of my beer labels were usually a funny inside joke with the “Angry Chihuahua Brewing Co.” logo. Last year I started my first wines. I wanted something different for the wines and my wife suggested a racing/car theme. So, given the “quick aging” of the stuff we make (drinkable in a year or less usually) and the car theme I drew up a logo and “Vini Veloci” or Fast Wines was born. Here are the labels for the first four batches, all of which were labeled/shrink capped last night.






















-Todd


----------



## Noontime (May 2, 2008)

Cool labels. Any one of those could also make a killer label if the images were made into illustrations (not better, just different). I like how you infused a theme into the labels...it makes them more important by having a story behind them.


----------



## HomerT (May 5, 2008)

Thanks. They look even better on the finished bottles in my opinion.






My goal is to have an historic race car from the Country of Origin for each wine type. 

-Todd


----------



## Wine Maker (May 6, 2008)

Hi Todd, I like your labels. It's a nice idea to have a theme going. One observation, it looks like you are leaving a lot of air space between the cork and the wine. Ideally you really only want about a 1/4 inch or less of space.


----------



## HomerT (May 7, 2008)

Thankss for the tip. I am not sure how to get more. I usually fill until the wine is level with the top of the bottle. Then when I remove my bottling wand, the level drops to where you see it. Any tips on how to add more?

-Todd


----------



## cpfan (May 7, 2008)

There are a lot of different opinions in this hobby. Personally, I think your space beneath the cork is just fine. And it happens to match the commercial bottle that I just put in the fridge.

Less airspace with synthetic corks may lead to problems with the corks being pushed out a bit.

Steve


----------



## HomerT (May 8, 2008)

Gotcha. I use natural #9 or aglomerated (natural and synthetic blended) #9's.


----------



## rrob (Sep 8, 2008)

Todd: I just use a small funnel to bring the level up to ideal after the wand is out. Put some wine in a sterile measuring cup befor you bottle and set aside to use as top up. Cheers. Rob


----------



## Noontime (Sep 24, 2008)

I usually just tap the end of the wand against the neck of the bottle (inside obviously) to get the level I want. I don't see anything "wrong" with your ullage, though I fill just slightly higher.


----------



## Benjo's Mom (Oct 5, 2008)

Very nice labels. Way more sophisticated concept than I can imagine. I'm still just concentrating on drinkable wine


----------

